# Greenham Common ICBM Base Picture Heavy



## sheep2405 (Apr 27, 2010)

Myself and a few other locals down here decided to have a little drive to greenham, I have wanted to do this little baby for a while, and didnt realise how huuuuuge this place was till I go there.

A bit of history from Wiki.

RAF Station Greenham Common is a former military airfield in Berkshire, England. The airfield is located approximately 2 miles (3.2 km) south-southwest of Thatcham; about 50 miles (80 km) west of London

Opened in 1942, it was used by both the Royal Air Force and United States Army (later Air) Force during World War II and the Cold War. After the Cold War ended it was closed in 1993.

The airfield was also known for the Greenham Common Women's Peace Camp held outside its gates in the 1980s.

Today the airfield is slowly being dismantled from its military past.


Some of my photo`s


----------



## bonecollector (Apr 27, 2010)

Excelent shots mate.
I wish i could have made it.


----------



## remoteneeded (Apr 27, 2010)

Lovely stuff. Is there much inside the buildings or is it all stripped out?


----------



## sheep2405 (Apr 27, 2010)

remoteneeded said:


> Lovely stuff. Is there much inside the buildings or is it all stripped out?



All empty I'm afraid.


----------



## King Al (Apr 27, 2010)

Cool pics Sheep, real impressive place that


----------



## night crawler (Apr 27, 2010)

Great report that and photo's. A place I have never been since the 1970's even though I don't live far from the place.


----------



## tommo (Apr 27, 2010)

bonecollector said:


> Excelent shots mate.
> I wish i could have made it.



echo this, gutted i couldnt make it, nice one though sheep, i would love to explore this place on a nice evening with a lush sun set 

good fun had by all


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 27, 2010)

Glad to have you back fella..great report and I love that weird plane gubbins..would have been worth it just to see that alone.


----------



## sheep2405 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah it was brilliant. The plane was the fire training area.


----------



## chris (Apr 28, 2010)

> I love that weird plane gubbins..would have been worth it just to see that alone.



Yeah - what do you think that is? The site looks great - more there than I'd imagined


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Apr 28, 2010)

excellent shots dude.. gonna get mine on soon.


----------

